# Lazio - Sarri: frenata. Dionisi in pole.



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Speriamo. Sarebbe sicuramente una concorrente in meno


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



ad un passo, come era ad un passo allegri


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



Oh Dionisi lo conosco il giusto, ma nell'eventualità si candida prepotentemente come primo esonero dell'anno.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



dai si entra in modalità Lotirchio


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Ecthelion;2353732 ha scritto:


> Oh Dionisi lo conosco il giusto, ma nell'eventualità si candida prepotentemente come primo esonero dell'anno.



Penso che se si presenterà davvero con Dionisi, i laziali gli fanno la pelle a Lotito


----------



## gabuz (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



Da Sarri a Dionisi c'è un mondo di allenatori...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



Chi è Dionisi? (non scherzo, non so chi sia)


----------



## iceman. (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



Peggio di Mihajlovic e Italiano ahahahah, prevedo un lustro dove i derby andranno tutti a Mourinho


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Giugno 2021)

Roten1896;2353783 ha scritto:


> Chi è Dionisi? (non scherzo, non so chi sia)



L'allenatore dell'Empoli appena promosso in A.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



secondo me dionisi è troppo acerbo per una piazza come roma..certo ha fatto vedere un buon calcio a empoli con una squadra che non partiva di certo con i favori del pronostico..gli conviene farsi qualche altro anno a empoli..se si confermerà ed otterrà buoni risultati allora potrebbe essere un nome nuovo per qualche squadra..

comunque mi pareva strano che ad inzaghi offrisse 2.2/2.5 invece a sarri 3.5 mah..è pur sempre lotito


----------



## rossonerosud (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353728 ha scritto:


> Speriamo. Sarebbe sicuramente una concorrente in meno



Non ci sperare, Dionisi è un fenomeno, forse anche meglio di Sarri e De Zerbi. Potrebbe floppare solo per mancanza di esperienza


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



Non conosco Dionisi, ma che non abbia curriculum non significa che sia un brocco. Ad Empoli ha ottenuto un gran bel risultato.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2021)

e quindi dove va?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353727 ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Mediaset su Sarri e la Lazio. La chiusura sembrava ad un passo, ma ora la trattativa tra le parti ha subito una brusca frenata. Per la pancina della Lazio ora in pole c'è Dionisi.



Ma ad italiano ci pensa nessuno?
Per me è molto preparato.


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2021)

unbreakable;2353791 ha scritto:


> secondo me dionisi è troppo acerbo per una piazza come roma..certo ha fatto vedere un buon calcio a empoli con una squadra che non partiva di certo con i favori del pronostico..gli conviene farsi qualche altro anno a empoli..se si confermerà ed otterrà buoni risultati allora potrebbe essere un nome nuovo per qualche squadra..
> 
> comunque mi pareva strano che ad inzaghi offrisse 2.2/2.5 invece a sarri 3.5 mah..è pur sempre lotito



Il problema della Lazio non è quanto dare a Sarri, ma che x prendere Sarri deve rifare mezza squadra


----------

